# Manager won't let me call off work.



## ahrat

We have over a foot of snow. The roads haven't been plowed at all, and it's still going. My work is 10 minutes away, it's been taking people hours to get there. I called FIVE HOURS before my shift to tell him if the snow doesn't slow down, I can't make it in. He said, "Well, I'll just come pick you up."
... NO. The problem isn't that I don't have a ride. The problem is the roads haven't been plowed. It's supposed to turn to freezing rain before my shift is over, then I won't have a ride home. 
WHY risk lives like this. He even said we were slow, and he said it was really unsafe when he came in this morning.
Not to mention, he sort of makes me uncomfortable. And I really wouldn't feel okay being in a car alone with him.

UGH.


----------



## PaigeRose

Ew thats really creepy???? :/ Just dont go in, you called and told them with plenty of notice, its dangerous outside, just no. Its not worth risking your life. If he says anything/you get in trouble I'm sure higher ups will be on your side. Tell him you were outside shoveling and now youre sick, he cant really disagree with you there.


----------



## ahrat

He's still pulling me around. My shift starts at four, and he's like, "I'll call you back around 330." I'm wasting my whole day because of this. We're in a state of emergency. Like, let it go. I work at a WaWa. It's not a big deal.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear

It is incredibly fascinating to me that you work at Wawa. I love Wawa...
Anyway, I really hope that you did not end up in work! That would be awful. It is ridiculous outside. No one needs a hoagie that bad.


----------



## PaigeRose

I'm addicted to Wawa! Yeah I hope you didnt have to go in  and if you did I hope its dead and you do nothing your entire shift


----------



## ahrat

I had to go in. He picked me up. But now I have no ride home. UGH


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie

How far is your work mile wise? If it's not that bad why don't you walk? I walk a mile everyday to my car for work even in the snow. I've never been one to miss work and might just be me but a foot of snow isn't that much. I had a boss that would pick us up for work when the weather was bad and take us home. The world doesn't stop just because of the weather. I'm not saying if the weather is extremely bad that you should go out and get yourself killed going to work. It just doesn't sound like an extreme case to me.


----------



## PaigeRose

Oh no :/ I hope he wasnt a total creep to you, no one needs that...


----------



## ahrat

It's on a highwy or I would totally walk. I walk a mile to my college campus everyday. And used to walk two miles to my other job. The roads are terrible. Nothing was plowed. Our town is in a state of emergency. No one has power. It's really bad. I'm from an area that gets way more than this, but the city is prepared and can clear roads. My manager has been inappropriate towards me before. 
I never call off work. I hate it. I'm putting myself through college so I'm usually the one picking up shifts! I'm just really afraid about finding a ride home because now the roads turned to ice. And it's now sleeting -_- 
It is what is it though and money is never a bad thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

